#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-06
<youssefchaker> is this room still active?
<youssefchaker> #FAIL
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-08
<compengi`> hey Armageddon
<Armageddon> compengi`, hey
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-03
<Armageddon> ghantoos, batrak
<Armageddon> fenak !
<ghantoos> Armageddon: enta fenak!
<ghantoos> Armageddon: kifak?
<Armageddon> ana hon
<ghantoos> wou ana kamen
<ghantoos> stop pm'ing me! :)
<Armageddon> fiz pm ni2ili3 :D
<Armageddon> lol
<ghantoos> seret be canada yep
<ghantoos> 10 month now
<Armageddon> tab 7kine pm :@
<Armageddon> ma droure fdi7a idem l 3alam
<Armageddon> :p
<ghantoos> no
<ghantoos> :)
<Armageddon> le no ? :/
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-04
<theGrg> the latest Ubuntu release is not "11.10"
<Armageddon> I guess it's been a while :p
<rapacity> the latest version we're willing to acknowledge
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> rapacity, good one ! :p
<Armageddon> unfortunately that would be the 11.04 I Guess
<Armageddon> when did they move to the stupid shell thingy ?
<Armageddon> I think it was 10.04
<Armageddon> 10.10 was the end of it all
<theGrg> So, yeah, the latest release of Ubuntu is not "11.10"
<Armageddon> 10.10 was the end of it all
<theGrg> :p
<Armageddon> that's the latest me and rapacity are willing to acknowledge
<Armageddon> theGrg, ever heard of plan 9 ?
<theGrg> No
<Armageddon> no ? :o
<Armageddon> the horror !
<Armageddon> it's a UNIX that went open source because no one bought it :p
<Armageddon> it still has no sound after 30 years of development :p
<theGrg> http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/about.html ?
<Armageddon> yea
<Armageddon> ba2ta
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I mean sa7ten
<Armageddon> riji3 theGrg
<theGrg> the place I ate at was using LCD monitors as frames for menu posters.
<Armageddon> so ?
<theGrg> Actual cardboard posters... taped onto monitors...
<theGrg> a whole row of them...
<Armageddon> ok so ?
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-06
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<Armageddon> theGrg, pssst
<theGrg> Yeah
<Armageddon> what's the problem again ?
<theGrg> If i try to connect to a new connection, the usual window where I need to put in details including the wifi key pops up, then I click "Save" or "Cancel" and the window bugs out. It shows some errors about some function taking 2 arguments instead of one or something in the terminal.
<Armageddon> weird
<theGrg> And basically I can't connect to the connection
<theGrg> I even tried manually editing the wireless.conf (or something like that) file, but it wouldn't work
<Armageddon> we don't have that version of wicd :p
<theGrg> going back to .3 fixed everything
<Armageddon> we have the .3 but I'm not using it
<Armageddon> I'm using the 2.7.1
<Armageddon> I'm using the 2.7.2.1
<theGrg> 2?
<Armageddon> 1.7.2.1
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> 1.7.2.1
<theGrg> Ok
<Armageddon> e 100% the last one was a copoy
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<Armageddon> nazalna l gimp 2.8
<theGrg> yeah
<Armageddon> e bas hek
<Armageddon> :p
<theGrg> New splash screen :p
<Armageddon> new a lot of things
<Armageddon> the panels are different
<Armageddon> there is a one window mode
<theGrg> The interface is nicer now.
<theGrg> It's a bit more like photoshop now.
<Armageddon> actually it has way more options
<theGrg> than what
#ubuntu-lb 2013-05-01
<mazenalarifi> i have black screen after i start the system
#ubuntu-lb 2013-05-03
<ychaker> terraltech_: hola
<ychaker> Armageddon: ba3dak 3ayish?
<terraltech_> :)
<terraltech_> ychacker: join us on ##linux-lb
